# .223 question!



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I just bought a brand new Remington Model 700 .223 and just a $50 Simmons scope for some prairie dogs. I'm having a HELL of a time getting good groups sighted in. I got the scope prefessionally mounted and bore sighted and still the best group I can get is about the size of a clay pidgeon. I KNOW I'm staying steady and squeezing off so that can't be it. Anyone else have any similar problems? Could it just be a crappy scope?

It may be the shooter too  but I just know I'm doing everything right and was just wondering if it could be the gun or do you think I should invest in a nicer scope?

I have a pellet gun scope on my .17 HMR and can get quarter size groups at 100 yds so it's just confusing the hell out of me!

Thanks for any help! :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have used Simmons cheap scopes for years on my 243 and never had a problem. It is possible you may have gotten a bad one. Take it back to whomever mounted the scope and have them check the screws to make sure there tight, then have them put thier bore sighter on it and check to see if the cross hairs are moving around. I just bought a new slug gun, had the store mount the scope, brought it home to sight in. I shot about 5 shells and everything went bad. I found they didn't tighten the screws that held the scope in the rings. I took it all apart, checked every screw, a little dot of blue loktight on screws and re-assembled. It's fine now.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

maybe your rifle doesnt like the loads your using you should keep trying different brands and bullet weights and styles tile you find the one your rifle likes


----------



## AZ Caller (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd say it's your loads. I have a simmons mounted on my .243 and it works just fine. It is definitely not the gun... Remington 700's are great rifles. Good luck!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Take the gun apart, clean it, and then put it back together using the proper size screw drivers. I fought a couple 700 until I did this. The last two I bought and set up, I did this prior to shooting them. Both tuned up quickly. One of the first two I found that even though I had tightened things prior to shooting, there was junk under the barrels that where causing issues. Another the trigger assembly was lose.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i just bought the remington 700 vtr .223 and i slapped a $200 scope on there and we can get it to shoot a 3" 3 shot group with cheap ammo. but thats the best of my ability and i know it can shoot better than that


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

Got a Remington 700 SPS Varmint in .243 and I am dissapointed in how 
it shoots. I am trying a bunch of different loads, but so far nothing good. 
Ran a piece of paper between the rifle and forend and it is definately 
not free floated. Going to get it free floated and bedding done on it. 
Hopefully it shoots a lot better.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

DeadCoyote said:


> Got a Remington 700 SPS Varmint in .243 and I am dissapointed in how
> it shoots. I am trying a bunch of different loads, but so far nothing good.
> Ran a piece of paper between the rifle and forend and it is definately
> not free floated. Going to get it free floated and bedding done on it.
> Hopefully it shoots a lot better.


I have the same gun, and its a tack driver. Before I even shot the gun I replaced the trigger, floated the barrel, and bedded the action. Most important I broke the barrel in properly. Now I am reloading and putting hole inside hole at 200 yards. I love my gun almost more than my wife!!! :lol:


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

Levi what trigger did you go with?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I went with a tinmney, and am not real happy with it, its getting sticky! I am going to possible switch it out with a jewel trigger before fall. I have it set at 2.25 lbs


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, I couldn't disagree more about the Timney. Maybe you should return it. Best aftermarket trigger I've ever played with.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LeviM, 
return the Timney and pick up a Jewell. Jewells' are worth the money. 

[url=http://www.snipercountry.com/...www.snipercountry.com/InReviews/JewellHVR.asp

Places to order from:
http://www.brunoshooters.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BSS&Category_Code=44JW
http://www.shooters-supply.com/rifle_accessories.html

xdeano


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

> I have the same gun, and its a tack driver. Before I even shot the gun I replaced the trigger, floated the barrel, and bedded the action. Most important I broke the barrel in properly. Now I am reloading and putting hole inside hole at 200 yards. I love my gun almost more than my wife!!!


Levi,
Be VERY careful that your wife does'nt read this!


----------

